# Low/No Alcohol Beer



## Trickedem (3 Oct 2020)

I'm giving up alcohol for October, so have bought some Low Alcohol beers to try. I've been pleasantly surprised at how good these are compared to what was available a few years ago.
My thoughts:
Heineken and Becks Zero. Not much taste difference from the real thing as far as I can tell.
Punk Nanny State. Very hoppy which I like, not sure, but I think it does have some sort of weird aftertaste.
Coast Hazy IPA I bought this online. Quite impressed. My son works in a craft beer pub, so I have been getting quite into this type of beer.
Erdinger alkoholfrei. I first started drinking this type of beer in Austria when Skiing as a lunchtime drink. I think it is one of the nicest LA beers I have had.
So Cyclechatters what do you think? Are these a good substitute for the real thing? Do you have any recommendations? Any other suggestions for non alcoholic drinks?


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2020)

Cobra 0 is repulsive, steer well clear!
Nanny State is Certainly drinkable 
I’ve had a punk AF and a Ghost Ship 0.5 in the fridge for months. I should try them, but I tend to just go for a Coke Zero or a beer with alcohol (I maybe drink one a week if I don’t go out).

I had a very nice Af pale ale in Loch Fyne a while back, but can’t remember what it was called. I did look it up afterwards but Only available online by the case.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Oct 2020)

My go to when necessary.
https://www.adnams.co.uk/beer/shop-by-taste_1/ale/adnams-ghost-ship-0-5-bottles.htm#


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Oct 2020)

At the risk of sounding like a complete ar*e why is this giving up stuff for a month a thing? Get the charity angle to some degree but the whole giving stuff up for a time seems to big now. People at do this thing, that thing and there seems to be a national day for everything now too. When did that start? Sorry to digress, have tried Room Zero, not bad but more expensive.


----------



## marinyork (3 Oct 2020)

Heineken does taste quite like the real thing, it's quite funny.

Erdinger alcohol free is good but very gassy. 

Furstenburg non-alcoholic is the best I've tasted.

Peroni is all right. Birra moretti comes out a bit weird. Don't like adnam's ghostship at all. Becks blue is decent.


----------



## figbat (3 Oct 2020)

“Giving up” or “cutting down”? Some of those beers still have alcohol in them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm giving up alcohol for October, so have bought some Low Alcohol beers to try. I've been pleasantly surprised at how good these are compared to what was available a few years ago.
> My thoughts:
> Heineken and Becks Zero. Not much taste difference from the real thing as far as I can tell.
> Punk Nanny State. Very hoppy which I like, not sure, but I think it does have some sort of weird aftertaste.
> ...


If you like the craft beer side of things, Big Drop seem to have been getting some pretty good reviews for their ''alcohol-free''* beers. 

*Usually 0.5%, small but definitely not alcohol free.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2020)

This was the good one I had in Loch Fyne (who don’t seem to have on menu these days)
https://www.beerwulf.com/en-gb/p/beers/brutal-ship-full-of-ipa-alcohol-free-bottle


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Oct 2020)

Drop Bear beers very good. Tropical IPA was the first time I finished an AF beer and thought "I'd like another one of those"


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> This was the good one I had in Loch Fyne (who don’t seem to have on menu these days)
> https://www.beerwulf.com/en-gb/p/beers/brutal-ship-full-of-ipa-alcohol-free-bottle


Agreed, that one is good too


----------



## Trickedem (3 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> At the risk of sounding like a complete ar*e why is this giving up stuff for a month a thing? Get the charity angle to some degree but the whole giving stuff up for a time seems to big now. People at do this thing, that thing and there seems to be a national day for everything now too. When did that start? Sorry to digress, have tried Room Zero, not bad but more expensive.


I'm with you on the charity thing, I certainly wouldn't sponsor someone for doing this or expect them to sponsor me. But during lockdown I've put on weight and don't feel as healthy. Complete abstinence is easier for me than cutting down.


----------



## Sharky (3 Oct 2020)

Have been drinking the LA/zeros since I was 40. Whenever we went out, I was usually the driver, so these became the norm. Just drank whatever the pub serves or on the shelf at Waitrose. Now I can't even remember what a normal beer tastes like.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2020)

Ive not found a low/no alcohol beer yet that wasn't so fould that it drive me to want a real one.

When Im abstaining I steer clear of anyrhing that is supposed to resemble an alcyhollic bevvy.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Oct 2020)

I find drinking them with a hot curry almost makes them taste like the real thing.
I like Nanny State and Punk AF.
Have been experimenting with non alcoholic wine. All the reds are utterly foul but rosè is reasonably drinkable


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2020)

Sooner have a cup of Tea than any of the low/no alcohol beers/wines


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2020)

“Heineken and Becks Zero.”

The alcoholic versions taste shoot, so presume no change there?


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2020)

Never understood the idea, same as wine...
Maybe if it tasted like the real thing...
My mate has Erdinger as his Ironman sponsor.
He is always praising no alc version.
But when nobody is looking he drinks the real one


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm giving up alcohol for October, so have bought some Low Alcohol beers to try. I've been pleasantly surprised at how good these are compared to what was available a few years ago.
> My thoughts:
> Heineken and Becks Zero. Not much taste difference from the real thing as far as I can tell.
> Punk Nanny State. Very hoppy which I like, not sure, but I think it does have some sort of weird aftertaste.
> ...


I cannot drink alcohol due the my gastric reflux tendancy. 
Becks I am not impressed by but Heineken was ok. 
Nanny state I would not touch but Erdinger is rather nice. 
Really the only way is to get a few to try but the Continental ones generally seem to be better IMO. 
St Peter's Without is a stout tho' not a patch on the real thing but Hobson's choice for me. Mebbe I should add Hobson's is not a beer.


----------



## stephec (3 Oct 2020)

Anyone remember Kaliber, enough to put you off alcohol free for life?


----------



## Fergs (3 Oct 2020)

+1 for big drop, particularly their stout. Erdinger, drop bear, ghost ship and paulaner are all good, too, in my book.


----------



## byegad (3 Oct 2020)

As a driver I tried Calibre when that came out. But wasn't keen. I have tried a half of real lager, with a calibre in the same glass* occasionally but only the one. 
However, when driving I usually have a 'normal' diet drink. Diet coke or Pepsi., for instance. 

*Its notable that many bar staff can't get their heads around that one.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Oct 2020)

Kaliber was nasty.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (3 Oct 2020)

In general, I am a great fan of no/low-alcohol beer. Some of it is pretty grim but most of it is reasonable-to-good. Above all, it is virtually the only cold sparkling drink apart from water which is not laden with sugar or some laboratory-made sugar substitute. Compared to the colas and the fizzy fruits, all of them are good. The drink of choice when sporting or driving.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Oct 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> In general, I am a great fan of no/low-alcohol beer. Some of it is pretty grim but most of it is reasonable-to-good. Above all, it is virtually the only cold sparkling drink apart from water which is not laden with sugar or some laboratory-made sugar substitute. Compared to the colas and the fizzy fruits, all of them are good. The drink of choice when sporting or driving.


True.
I don't always want to drink something sweet, especially with food. I also have a digestive system that doesn't get on well with artificial sweeteners.


----------



## derrick (3 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm giving up alcohol for October, so have bought some Low Alcohol beers to try. I've been pleasantly surprised at how good these are compared to what was available a few years ago.
> My thoughts:
> Heineken and Becks Zero. *Not much taste difference from the real thing as far as I can tell.*
> Punk Nanny State. Very hoppy which I like, not sure, but I think it does have some sort of weird aftertaste.
> ...


You may have covid


----------



## cougie uk (3 Oct 2020)

I do like the Erdinger beer. They often have it at finish lines for triathlons and it goes down very well.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2020)

I’m just having a ghost ship 0.5
Won’t have again, not much taste and a funny smell


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> I’m just having a ghost ship 0.5
> Won’t have again, not much taste and a funny smell


Do people actually drink beer for the taste? Beer makes you drunk, otherwise what's the point? Myself, I'm a cider drinker. I certainly woudn't bother with alcohol free cider if I had to keep away from alcohol for some reason. It's a bit like like caffeine free cola or coffee -you drink it for the effect, or to get you going in the morning, not for the taste, you might as well drink water. (Takes cover).


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Oct 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Do people actually drink beer for the taste?


Yes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Anyone remember Kaliber, enough to put you off alcohol free for life?



Wasn’t that produced by Guinness?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2020)

Can’t remember last time I got drunk, it’s so long ago. Yes beer is drunk for the taste, there’s some lovely flavours out there.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Do people actually drink beer for the taste? Beer makes you drunk, otherwise what's the point? Myself, I'm a cider drinker. I certainly woudn't bother with alcohol free cider if I had to keep away from alcohol for some reason. It's a bit like like caffeine free cola or coffee -you drink it for the effect, or to get you going in the morning, not for the taste, you might as well drink water. (Takes cover).


Cider  (haven’t drunk it for about 25 years after too much Strongbow and subsequent chunder)

I grew out of drinking to getting drunk in my early 20s  I now drink only socially as rarely actually get drunk


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

derrick said:


> You may have covid



Does Heinekein have a taste in the first place?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Yes


Good beer yes. Never touch the mass produced stuff like a well known lager.
There are books devoted to the subject and taste varies widely.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Kaliber was nasty.



A colleague who plays in a band told me a story from years ago involving a gig where a row with pub owner escalated and the pub refused to pay them. Their bass player was really wound up and angry at this and as they were loading the instruments into the van in the pub's back yard the store room door was open so the bass player went into it the dark and sneaked off with a crate of bottles as "payment" and got into the back of the van where he sat drinking one bottle after another the whole way home while cursing the pub owner. He was in a terrible state and they had to carry him into the house and put him on the bed when they got him home and his wife asked what he had been drinking. They didn't know so got a torch and looked into the back of the van and looked at the bottles.

He had picked up a crate of Kaliber in the dark and thought it was proper beer  Proof that there is such a thing as a placebo effect! I think it took him a long time to live it down


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (5 Oct 2020)

Nanny State for me every time. Punk AF if it’s not available, or Ghost Ship at a push. Peroni has the advantage of being on the menu at Pizza Express, which is the only time I’ll drink it


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Oct 2020)

I’m not allowed alcohol, but wouldn’t drink 0% beer or wine. No added sugar ginger beer or orange for me.


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2020)

I've been on it a few weeks, Moretti Zero I like, Shipyard & Erdinger I don't, but I've settled on Bavaria because it's so cheap! it's okaaay to drink but I was spending £6 a day on beer, not much financial point in giving up & spending nearly the same on 0% beer. I was going to pack it in before I read that % beer is actually good for you, so it's Bavaria at £2.25 for 4 x 330cl until my 2kg lockdown weight increase is gone.

This is a good site for those wanting some reviews of no/low alcohol drinks. Steady Drinker


----------



## keithmac (10 Oct 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Do people actually drink beer for the taste? Beer makes you drunk, otherwise what's the point? Myself, I'm a cider drinker. I certainly woudn't bother with alcohol free cider if I had to keep away from alcohol for some reason. It's a bit like like caffeine free cola or coffee -you drink it for the effect, or to get you going in the morning, not for the taste, you might as well drink water. (Takes cover).



Seems on a par with meat free sausages or vegetarian bacon..


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2020)

I'm trying a Brewdog at the moment and like it. I think it's the best I've tried so far. I could drink Erdinger, it's okay but I just don't see why it seems so highly rated. I also like Perlenbacher from Lidl, Brewdog is definitely better but Perlenbacher has got the advantage of being much cheaper than many of the others so I might make it my "brand." 

I have a friend who waxes lyrical about Heinekein 0 so I might give that a try but I think if I don't like normal alcoholic Heinekein I am unlikely to like the non-alcoholic version!

I like the taste of beer but I do find I'm drinking more of it during lockdown and am starting to notice the extra calories making their presence felt so have been playing with the low/no alcohol varieties.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (25 Nov 2020)

I gave up alcohol 2 years ago but when I get that lager craving it has to be Heineken 0.0 - served super cold the taste is absolutely spot on. After a long thirsty ride it's awesome.


----------



## GetFatty (25 Nov 2020)

I’ve really cut down over the last couple of months with the odd night on the beer but I’ve always been slightly offended by the price of low alcohol beer. I also found I got the same craving for it so would drink just as much. It just seems better to be on water when I’m not drinking beer


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Nov 2020)

I have recently discovered that non alcoholic rosè wine is reasonably drinkable. 
Unlike non alcoholic red wine which has an aftertaste of . . . evil


----------



## shep (25 Nov 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I have recently discovered that non alcoholic rosè wine is reasonably drinkable.
> Unlike non alcoholic red wine which has an aftertaste of . . . evil


Isn't ALL Rose wine non-alchoholic?
Just kidding, I like Barefoot and Gallo but it is quite weak.
2 Bottles usually puts me right.


----------



## PaulB (25 Nov 2020)

What you should do, right, is get a bottle of no alcohol beer, 33ml. Pour it into a pint glass so there's plenty of space whch your illl with vOdka an thend ouve gorrra drnk wurth ahvign. 

Yore my bezt mate yuare. who wans a fighttt


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> A colleague who plays in a band told me a story from years ago involving a gig where a row with pub owner escalated and the pub refused to pay them. Their bass player was really wound up and angry at this and as they were loading the instruments into the van in the pub's back yard the store room door was open so the bass player went into it the dark and sneaked off with a crate of bottles as "payment" and got into the back of the van where he sat drinking one bottle after another the whole way home while cursing the pub owner. He was in a terrible state and they had to carry him into the house and put him on the bed when they got him home and his wife asked what he had been drinking. They didn't know so got a torch and looked into the back of the van and looked at the bottles.
> 
> He had picked up a crate of Kaliber in the dark and thought it was proper beer  Proof that there is such a thing as a placebo effect! I think it took him a long time to live it down



If he flattened the crate he was very likely suffering from water intoxication.

Symptoms include nausea and vomiting, so similar to alcohol intoxication.

A quick Google suggests three or four litres of water in a few hours is enough to induce the condition.

I can't recall the precise strength of Kaliber, but drinking enough of it quickly would make you drunk.

Another possibility is your mate was suffering from a mixture of alcohol and water intoxication.


----------



## Norry1 (28 Nov 2020)

Nanny State for me. Paradiso is pretty good as is Punk AF.

Erdinger is brill at the finish line of a long sportive.


----------



## Sniper68 (28 Nov 2020)

I'm now 11 months into my alcohol sabbatical and have tried loads.
ALL AF Lagers taste too sweet for me.I can just about stomach Erdinger but it has to be in the freezer until it's just short of frozen.
Of the BrewDog offerings I prefer Punk AF but I found that it has been exploding everywhere on opening recently.Bad batch by their admonition and I've got a £10 compo voucher to spend on their webby
My go-to at the moment is Infinite Session IPA/APA
https://infinitesession.com/
I will be ordering a couple of cases from both Infinite and BrewDog for Christmas


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2020)

Perlenbacher from Lidl for me....
Ice cold its not too bad & £2.39 for six makes it good value... 👍


----------



## Sniper68 (29 Nov 2020)

Has anyone tried Guiness draught 0.0%?
Apparently £3.50 for 4X440 cans from Morrisons or Tesco but withdrawn soon after release this month!
https://www.guinness.com/en-gb/our-beers/guinness-0.0/


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Nov 2020)

We have a local brewery (Gadds) who produce "Number 11", a low alcohol (1.1%) beer which is very drinkable, especially in the warmer weather. It has just enough alcohol to have a taste of it. Very nice.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 560776
> 
> 
> Perlenbacher from Lidl for me....
> Ice cold its not too bad & £2.39 for six makes it good value... 👍


That's becoming my usual. Not bad at all and the price is good. 

Some of the posh ones cost the same or even more than standard beer 

I thought a large percentage of the price of drinks was duty on the alcohol so if there is little or no alcohol why are some so pricy


----------



## Spartak (30 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> That's becoming my usual. Not bad at all and the price is good.



Yes it's my favourite for a midweek tipple ( trying to keep my units down ). 

Recently picked up Stella Artois 0% in Lidl - £2.99 for 4 bottles, taste was okay but not as good as Perlenbacher 0%.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2020)

I also buy Lomza 0. Not bad and sensibly priced.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Does Heinekein have a taste in the first place?


That was my thought!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2020)

These aren’t too bad, from Sainsbury’s....


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2020)

Recently bought a pack of Brooklyn Special Effects from tesco - think it beats nanny state.


----------



## Sniper68 (1 Dec 2020)

I tried St Etienne 0% from Aldi last night.Actually not bad!500ml bottles are 89p.Not as sweet as all the other Lagers I've tried.


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> These aren’t too bad, from Sainsbury’s....
> View attachment 561090



I've heard positive things about these - how much are they?


----------



## Sniper68 (1 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> I've heard positive things about these - how much are they?


Usually a bit cheaper than the Brewdog stuff in Tescos but our local hasn't stocked it for a few weeks.
Order online;-
https://infinitesession.com/ 
Personally I prefer Infinite to Brewdog.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> I've heard positive things about these - how much are they?


https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui...lager-beer-cider/infinite-session-ipa-4x330ml

Stocked in Majestic as well....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Usually a bit cheaper than the Brewdog stuff in Tescos but our local hasn't stocked it for a few weeks.
> Order online;-
> https://infinitesession.com/
> Personally I prefer Infinite to Brewdog.


Me too.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Erdinger alkoholfrei. I first started drinking this type of beer in Austria when Skiing as a lunchtime drink. I think it is one of the nicest LA beers I have had.



snap on all counts, thats how I came across it its a nice drink in own right.


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Dec 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> I'm now 11 months into my alcohol sabbatical and have tried loads.
> ALL AF Lagers taste too sweet for mehttps://infinitesession.com/


Drop Bear have a new lager which is not sweet. Until then I would have agreed with you.


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> These aren’t too bad, from Sainsbury’s....
> View attachment 561090


There was a time when my lad was in hospital and for about three months I wasn't once over the limit, those cans were about the best that I tried of a few different types, a couple of those followed by a can of Punk was very nice.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Feb 2021)

https://wisebartender.co.uk/lervig-no-worries-alcohol-free-beer-05-abv-6106-p.asp
Resurrecting this thread to tell everyone that this is delicious!
Currently giving up alcohol for a bit because I’m sick of feeling tired and lethargic.


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2021)

Norwegian, hmmm, where did you come across it?


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2021)

marinyork said:


> Norwegian, hmmm, where did you come across it?


Al found 1 can in the supermarket (Booths) and bought it because it looked interesting. It never reappeared so we tracked it down online and bought 2 cases


----------



## theclaud (13 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> https://wisebartender.co.uk/lervig-no-worries-alcohol-free-beer-05-abv-6106-p.asp
> Resurrecting this thread to tell everyone that this is delicious!
> Currently giving up alcohol for a bit because I’m sick of feeling tired and lethargic.


Thanks for this tip, Julia. Lervig's ackshul beer is pretty good so I decided to give these a go for the same reason as you. I've not given up alcohol (by quite a long chalk) but I'm just trying to be more sober more often, which means not reaching for the 5.5%er just because you've turned the computer off and/or it's raining. It turns out they do pineapple and grapefruit versions, which are good as well.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2021)

Found these in Sainsburys this evening... 












Obviously not as good as the real thing but if I had to drink a 0% beer I'd choose this one, taste lacks the depth but chilled down its certainly drinkable.


----------

